# time lapse/tilt shift/mbl look at Dubai



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A pretty amazing video by Phillip Bloom (aka the guru of DSLR video) using thousands of stills and treated with number of techniques: time lapse, tilt shift, colour grading using either Magic Bullet Colorista or Magic Bullet Looks Builder.

Abraj: The two towers of Dubai on Vimeo

watch in full HD (make sure the HD button is blue) and with sound :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Absolutely stunning imagery set to perfect music - Beautiful find Zulu, many thanks for sharing, I'm off to watch it again


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Wot 'e :arrowu: sed! WOW etc...


(I just got the music & listening to the full track as I type)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Couldn't agree more .. wish I could get my night shots to resemble his .. even just 
as stills


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The first time I was in Dubai was just after the initial discovery of the Oil Field . . the tallest building was the wind towers:










It is amazing the difference that a benelevant ruler can make . . compare Dubai with any other city in that area.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Rich

We must have been there similar times - I was there before oil. In 1960. There were no roads just hard packed sand as tracks or using the beach as the road. I was at Sharjah for 12 months - I loved it, even if the airconditioners kept breaking down!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Air conditioners? ? ? I was first there in '66 . . came over from Tripoli for a negotiating session with the government. One "Western" hotel out by the old airport . . We would go to Sharjah to find some semblense of civilization!

We were actually exploring out of Doha when we found the first field . . only to find out it was in Dubai and not Qatar. Had to rush in and sign a deal with Government before anyone found out! !


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, so it was all your fault then? :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not by any means . . I was a very small cog in the process . . IWhat were you there for?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Military - I was a telegraphist (wireless operator) in the Royal Air Force. I got quite involved with the Trucial Oman Scouts (Omani Cavalry) & did a lot of riding across the desert. 

As you know, the Trucial Oman is now known as the United Arab Emmerate (UAE)

I also had a few trips to Qatar and across to Muscat and down to Aden, now in the Yemin.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry ZCM, Rich & I seem to have hijacked your thread :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

And managers too - we should know better. I will issue you a warning infraction & you have better do the same to me... :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Done . .


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

no problems - the world is a small place at times

I'd love to see Dubai in the flesh as it were - stunning buildings there

glad to see you both suitably chastised each other too :smile:


----------

